# heat wave anyone??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Do any of you live where that terrible heat wave is going on? California, Arizona Nevada??? I can't imagine how horrible is must be to go outside for any length of time! Hope it ends soon!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, ya we are, but really, this isn't that out of the ordinary for us. In fact we had a week about 2-3 weeks ago that was this hot... the issue we have is that it was POURING rain, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday with near 60 degree temps and then Wednesday it was mid 90's, Thursday, upper 90's today I beleive it is near 110. Which like I said, it's not too unusual for us, but since it was so nice earlier in the week it is a huge shock to our systems though! Thank goodness for a/c AND that I don't work during the summer! ha ha


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tammy.. I can't imagine what it would be like with no air conditioning! Hope it cools off a bit for ya..bummer to have to stay in the house when it gets that hot! I can take the heat until it gets into the upper 80's then I'm inside... especially if it's humid.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We are starting a heat wave. Monday is supposed to be 90 for a couple days. I don't have air conditioning but have a fan. I like 70's best.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep we have, been in the 100's for the past three days. day before yesterday we were at 110. Yesterday was a little cooler at 102, but as my husband says, anything past 98 does not matter-It is ALL HOT. I think again today they are calling for temps between 102-104. by next Wed. or Thurs we should start cooling off to around the low to mid 90's Looking forward to that


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

whimsy said:


> Tammy.. I can't imagine what it would be like with no air conditioning! Hope it cools off a bit for ya..bummer to have to stay in the house when it gets that hot! I can take the heat until it gets into the upper 80's then I'm inside... especially if it's humid.


ha ha, upper 80's?? what is that even LIKE!? Must be nice! 
I heard it was 120 in Vegas yesterday!!! I can tolerate the neat okay, but once it gets past 105 it just get rediculous. You wouldn't think it would be so hot here, but alas, it is. sigh.
Some people wonder why I don't cut Tillie down because it is so hot here, but I'm like, seriously? She's outside to pee. that's it. lol we can't even go for walks during the summer, because it does not cool down here at night. We run the a/c 24/7 from mid June-October. sigh.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tammy.. we are have a cool spell for the next few days, so I'm able to give my air conditioner a rest. 105 degrees??? I can't even imagine that! Tillie is probably better off with her hair a bit longer. I think it protects them from the sun and heat.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

CacheHavs said:


> Yep we have, been in the 100's for the past three days. day before yesterday we were at 110. Yesterday was a little cooler at 102, but as my husband says, anything past 98 does not matter-It is ALL HOT. I think again today they are calling for temps between 102-104. by next Wed. or Thurs we should start cooling off to around the low to mid 90's Looking forward to that


cooling off to the mid 90's Yikes!!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Heat wave in Vancouver to, Miller is enjoying being hosed down after our walks for once LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

whimsy said:


> Tammy.. we are have a cool spell for the next few days, so I'm able to give my air conditioner a rest. 105 degrees??? I can't even imagine that! Tillie is probably better off with her hair a bit longer. I think it protects them from the sun and heat.


ha ha, 105 is decent, can still go outside, run errands. It's when it is over 110 that it it just TOO hot. lol
I think it's suppose to be 113 today. My guess is it will be hotter as it was already 100 degrees at 10:30 when I stopped to get gas... :rockon:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I hear it's been hot and humid at home, but Kodi and we have been enjoying the weekend on the Maine coast, where the temperature during the day has been a breezy 72F. Gorgeous!!!

(Of course, he's gotten TOTALLY sandy, muddy and filthy each day, but he's been having a great time, and is EXHAUSTED at night!!! (Pictures to follow when we get home!)


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

los angeles was in the 90s today, but it didn't feel nearly as bad as Friday. tonight there was actually a nice breeze. 
We only have AC in one room, my upstairs craft room, which is a puppy free zone (for their safety and my sanity). If it ever were to get really awful I could set up their crates in there, or hold them in my lap. But today we were fine without it. (I used it some myself on Friday for the first time---can't wait to see what the power bill will be hahaha).


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Vegas has been incredibly hot - around 115 for the last three days or so.....it normally is around 100 but this has been the most unbearable....Max seems to be coping well though and we are keeping him super hydrated !


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope all of you get some relief soon!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

whimsy said:


> I hope all of you get some relief soon!!!


lol, thanks... doesn't look like it's gonna happen for awhile... forcasted to be 114 today and 117 tomorrow!!? :flame:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

It has been warm for this area too....and humid. Was 94 yesterday. And we don't have AC. Thankfully though, in this area, the evenings bring in a breeze from the west and the temps start dropping and it gets quite pleasant. Takes awhile for the house to cool down - we open the windows at night and keep fans running. When th temps do drop back to normal, we will probably freeze.

So sad though about the 19 firefighters who lost their lives in AZ. I can't imagine living where it gets so unbearably hot like AZ, Nevada and CA - and I think Utah was getting it too. 

Tammy, did you grow up where you are living now?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess I can't complain about our heat wave when others have it much worse. But I'm going to a river today!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> It has been warm for this area too....and humid. Was 94 yesterday. And we don't have AC. Thankfully though, in this area, the evenings bring in a breeze from the west and the temps start dropping and it gets quite pleasant. Takes awhile for the house to cool down - we open the windows at night and keep fans running. When th temps do drop back to normal, we will probably freeze.
> 
> So sad though about the 19 firefighters who lost their lives in AZ. I can't imagine living where it gets so unbearably hot like AZ, Nevada and CA - and I think Utah was getting it too.
> 
> Tammy, did you grow up where you are living now?


Linda, I grew up 2 hrs south and moved here to go to college. and got stuck here. lol It's amazing how intense the weather is here. I assume it's because of the mountains all around us. I grew up in farm land, flat as far as the eye could see. The weather here has massive extreme's, where I grew up it was more moderate and didn't get HOT hot or have much rain. We had fog and I LOVE fog!! lol We don't really get fog here... 
If I could CHOOSE I certainly wouldn't have chosen to get stuck here. for life. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I know you guys will laugh, but FOR US, we've been having a heat wave too. It has been in the low 90's for several days, and is predicted to stay that way through the weekend. And of course here, it's as humid as all get out too. Fortunately, we do have AC, but I love being outdoors working in my gardens and training with Kodi. Even first thing in the morning it has been too hot to work outside for long, and Kodi just flops in the grass and says, "Forget it!!!" if I try to work him in this weather!!!

We were in Maine last weekend, and it was very comfortable on the coast... low 70's... just where I like it best!!!  Tomorrow we leave for several days in NH, but it's supposed to be hot there too. Fortunately, we can swim at the campground and the trailer has AC. But who wants to go camping and spend the whole time inside the trailer? Sat. and Sun. is a trial, and that's indoors a facility that typically runs the AC so high I need a sweater. So that will be OK!<g>


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> I know you guys will laugh, but FOR US, we've been having a heat wave too. It has been in the low 90's for several days, and is predicted to stay that way through the weekend. And of course here, it's as humid as all get out too. Fortunately, we do have AC, but I love being outdoors working in my gardens and training with Kodi. Even first thing in the morning it has been too hot to work outside for long, and Kodi just flops in the grass and says, "Forget it!!!" if I try to work him in this weather!!!
> 
> We were in Maine last weekend, and it was very comfortable on the coast... low 70's... just where I like it best!!!  Tomorrow we leave for several days in NH, but it's supposed to be hot there too. Fortunately, we can swim at the campground and the trailer has AC. But who wants to go camping and spend the whole time inside the trailer? Sat. and Sun. is a trial, and that's indoors a facility that typically runs the AC so high I need a sweater. So that will be OK!<g>


ha ha ound:ound: yup laughing at your version of "hot" lol
Low 90's is SPRING!! 
Typically we have very hot summers, so this isn't that big of a deal. Actually a LOT of our summer is spent inside, often times I think of it as "rainy day recess" all summer long. If we could move, I would, in a heartbeat.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tammie I would love to see on a map where you live. It really sounds like you are close to some really beautiful places. How far away is lake shasta? Are their lakes close to you to just hang out?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Suzi, yes Shasta lake is about 10 minutes north of us and Whiskeytown lake is 15 minutes West of us. Shasta is for boating, Whiskeytown is for swimming and kayaking... but honestly it is just too darn hot to even go to a lake! 
It IS gorgeous here, when the weather is nice... but those days are few and far between!
I grew up in the Sacramento valley, so I never take the views and the sunsets here for granted!


----------

